# Samoset Resort In Maine



## dmiller1

Has anyone stayed at this resort?  We would love to go to Maine and see Acadia National Park.  If we stay at this resort is it close enough to see the Park?


----------



## Janette

It is definely close enough, maybe a little less than a two hour drive. You are near to go to Camden, which is one of our favorite little seaside villages in Maine. Our daughter lives near Portland so we usually take a short trip up the coast when we are visiting. Hubby has played golf there and enjoyed the course. You won't be bored in the area and you can fill up on wonderful seafood.


----------



## MommaBear

The restaurant, exercise facility and the pool are wonderful. I stayed at the hotel, not the TS so I cannot comment on anything but the view, which is over the golf course to the open ocean. Beautiful!


----------



## Numismatist

Janette said:


> You are near to go to Camden, which is one of our favorite little seaside villages in Maine.



That's where I live!!!


----------



## WinniWoman

dmiller1 said:


> Has anyone stayed at this resort?  We would love to go to Maine and see Acadia National Park.  If we stay at this resort is it close enough to see the Park?



Yes. The timeshare units are very nice and look out over the golf course and ocean. The restaurant is nice; great gym. As Janette mentioned, Arcadia is under 2 hours away and very doable for a day trip and Camden is lovely and has good restaurants and shops. Plenty to see and do along the coast and in all the beautiful little coastal towns.


----------



## theo

*Own there and love the place and mid-coast Maine...*



dmiller1 said:


> Has anyone stayed at this resort?  We would love to go to Maine and see Acadia National Park.  If we stay at this resort is it close enough to see the Park?



FWIW, although I own several weeks at Samoset and love the place, there are at least two timeshare facilities much closer to Acadia National Park, if that is actually your primary objective. 

Acadia Village Resort in Ellsworth is very close to U.S. Route 1 and certainly  has minimal (at best) amenities beyond an indoor pool, but it's certainly much closer to Acadia N.P. 

Closer still to Acadia N.P. is Harbor Ridge, in Southwest Harbor.

Neither facility above offers anywhere even remotely *near* the on-site amenities at Samoset, however...


----------



## Janette

Having seen Harbor Ridge and Samoset, I would pick Samoset as I love the area between there and Acadia.


----------



## Detailor

From my experience of dozens of trips to Acadia during my 30 years of living in Maine, I'd suggest that it'll take at least 2 hours to make that drive from Rockport to Mount Desert Island.  Perhaps a little less than that during the short (not winter) off-season and maybe a little more during the height of the summer season.

That mid-coast section of Maine where the Samoset is located is nice in its own right and you'll find a lot to do and see if you stay there and decide not to drive over to Acadia.  To really explore all that Acadia National Park has to offer I'd suggest Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor as a great vacation location.  While I think that a day trip to the Park would be nice, one day just won't let you see nearly enough of what Acadia has to offer.

Dick Taylor


----------



## MabelP

I spent a week at Harbor Ridge, July 4th,2012. If you really want to spend a lot of time at Arcadia, this is the place to stay. Location is perfect, timeshares well maintained.


----------



## Numismatist

Detailor said:


> From my experience of dozens of trips to Acadia during my 30 years of living in Maine, I'd suggest that it'll take at least 2 hours to make that drive from Rockport to Mount Desert Island.  Perhaps a little less than that during the short (not winter) off-season and maybe a little more during the height of the summer season.
> 
> That mid-coast section of Maine where the Samoset is located is nice in its own right and you'll find a lot to do and see if you stay there and decide not to drive over to Acadia.  To really explore all that Acadia National Park has to offer I'd suggest Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor as a great vacation location.  While I think that a day trip to the Park would be nice, one day just won't let you see nearly enough of what Acadia has to offer.
> 
> Dick Taylor



Agreed!  If Acadia is your ultimate goal, a day trip is not enough.  That'd be at least 4 hours driving to get there, and Acadia has many road internally as well.


----------



## PStreet1

MommaBear said:


> The restaurant, exercise facility and the pool are wonderful. I stayed at the hotel, not the TS so I cannot comment on anything but the view, which is over the golf course to the open ocean. Beautiful!



The view from the timeshare is great, and we found the drive to the park an easy one--but we weren't there in high season.  The little town is fun (and we loved all the little towns in Maine that we visited)--nice place for a vacation.


----------



## Janette

It also depends on what you are going to do in the park. If you are doing long hikes, you want to be nearer. We had plenty of time to walk around the lake and take several other short hikes. We like to drive and stop where we wish so being in the car is not a bad experience for us. We have stayed in Bar Harbor for a few days, stayed in Camden, and stayed in a friend's home in Searsport so none of our trips have been a one time experience. We are headed to Nova Scotia and PEI for 17 nights in B&B's in July. As southernors, we love the area. Just wish we were closer to our Mainer family.


----------



## theo

*Time marches on...*



Janette said:


> <snip>  We are headed to Nova Scotia and PEI for 17 nights in B&B's in July.



I'm very envious. Nova Scotia was the birthplace of all my grandparents and in my youth we would travel as a family (by car) to visit the extended family still there in N.S. for a week or so every summer. In those years (and since then) I have always found the good people of Nova Scotia (a so-called "have not" province) to *always* be wonderful, warm, friendly and welcoming, without exception. I have always enjoyed returning, although as an adult I usually took the (now defunct) auto ferry from Maine. PEI is wonderful too, although I have not been back since "The Bridge" opened connecting Nova Scotia and P.E.I. Have a great trip!  

I was saddened to read just recently that the M/V *Scotia Prince*, the vessel that used to be the auto ferry from Portland, Maine across to Yarmouth, Nova Scotia is actually soon to be turned into scrap metal . 
Service from Portland, Maine ended some years ago (supposedly because of mold discovered at the Ferry terminal, although I frankly never believed that lame and unconvincing story myself). 

The M/V *Scotia Prince* also served as a floating hotel down south in 2005 and later to temporarily house people left without shelter in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. The ship later did some sort of Mediterranean cruises, but is now headed for the big scrap heap. It's sad (to me, anyhow) that this little piece of history and service, both public and leisure, will soon just be reduced to a pile of scrap metal.


----------



## amycurl

I wonder what the fate is of the ferry boat that did the trip between Bar Harbor and NS?  When I was growing up in BH, we never had enough money to take it, and then, on our annual summer visits to family friends, not enough time. 

As an adult, I kept telling myself, "On our next trip, we'll do it..." and then the Canadian gov't. said no more.  So if I want to take my DH to Canada for the first time some summer, it will have to be by car.


----------



## Kola

MabelP said:


> I spent a week at Harbor Ridge, July 4th,2012. If you really want to spend a lot of time at Arcadia, this is the place to stay. Location is perfect, timeshares well maintained.



"I spent a week at Harbor Ridge, July 4th,2012"

Was that a dream ?  ))


----------



## theo

*No idea...*



amycurl said:


> I wonder what the fate is of the ferry boat that did the trip between Bar Harbor and NS?



I dunno, but the terminal in Bar Harbor is certainly looking quite neglected these days, so there is clearly no imminent resurrection of ferry service planned.

"The Cat" sailing out of Bar Harbor (unlike the *Scotia Prince* sailing out of Portland) seemed to be somewhat unreliable and plagued with unpredictable mechanical problems --- not surprsing, I suppose, for the many and varied systems and complexities associated with a high speed hydrofoil vessel.

I recall being in Yarmouth, N.S. one year planning to take The Cat back to Bar Harbor with a friend after a bicycle tour in N.S. The Cat never showed up; it was at the dock and broken down back in Maine. Instead, we boarded the *Scotia Prince* at the last possible minute, just as they were about to secure and sail. Another 30 seconds and we'd have "missed the boat" (...literally and figuratively). Like you, we never did get aboard The Cat before its' demise. 
I have no idea of the operational status or whereabouts of The Cat now...

There was talk some years ago of a new ferry service involving a different port on the SE Atlantic shore of Nova Scotia, using a different U.S. port (Gloucester, MA and Lynn, MA were both specifically mentioned as possibilities). Talk never advanced to action however, so it never materialized. Given the economic times and costs of fuel today, I'm doubtful that any such new service will be feasible anytime in the foreseeable future, either...   . Too bad too; it's a very long drive. The M/V _*Scotia Prince*_ was fun and relaxing--- and saved literally * 750 miles* of driving by sailing across by water vs. to driving around by road.


----------



## e.bram

The only problem I see with thw Samoset is that it is long trip by car from Philly.Probably the only way to get there.


----------



## amycurl

Amtrak goes all the way to Portland...and there are plenty of airplanes to Portland, Augusta, and Rockland (or Rockport, I forget which).


----------



## wackymother

You can also take different kinds of mass transit to Boston and then continue on from there. There's a bus from Boston to Rockport, Maine. 

http://www.concordcoachlines.com/midcoast-to-boston.html


----------



## theo

*Yes and no...*



amycurl said:


> Amtrak goes all the way to Portland...and there are plenty of airplanes to Portland, Augusta, and Rockland (or Rockport, I forget which).



The Amtrak "service" to Portland, Maine is really just a day (...and not every day) tourist trip  from North Station in Boston, which otherwise is the commuter rail station of the MBTA, operating solely within Massachusetts. Amtrak calls this day trip the ""N'oreaster".

Aside from the "N'oreaster" oddity, continuous Amtrak rail service in the "northeast corridor" (i.e., betwen Boston and Washington, D.C. and points south) actually ends at South Station in Boston. North and South stations are almost a mile apart --- taxi or subway is required to reach one from the other.

Portland Intl. Jetport has literally quadrupled in size over about the past year. In Rockland, there is indeed a small County-operated airport, where *small* plane (i.e., 9 passenger Cessna) service is available between Boston, MA and Rockland, ME via Cape Air. Samoset is in Rock*port*, which is between Rock*land* and Camden.


----------



## theo

*At Samoset now, electrical mystery solved...*

Here at Samoset now and for the remainder of the week. New granite countertops in kitchen and bathroom --- a change which (imho) didn't need really to be made at all but looks just fine nonetheless.

After check-in yesterday, we soon discovered that the outlet in the bathroom (with no GFI "reset" button) was dead. I promptly looked all around for a circuit breaker panel. I looked in the closets, behind the furniture, even behind _most_ of the numerous wall pictures (...to the endless amusement of my significant other, who thought I was just plain nuts looking behind wall prints). I then asked her to call the desk to inquire as to the specific whereabouts of the breaker panel. The answer?...

To her humbled surprise, the circuit breaker panel is actually hidden behind the one and only wall picture in the entire unit which I did not check, located between the living room and kitchen. Who'd a thunk it? I reset the tripped circuit breaker and all was again well. 

Will probably try the relatively new on-site restaurant one of these nights. It's called _La Bella Vita_, located in the lower section of the main hotel building, in the location of the fomer (... too stuffy for me) _Marcel's_. The new Italian restaurant menu looks interesting; a bit pricey but not insanely so...


----------



## vckempson

Theo,  we'll be there in two weeks. Having never been to Samoset or ME before, I'd be interested in getting a list of your "must do" things for us when we're there.  Also have two questions.  1.  Is the indoor pool worth us bringing our bathing suits?  2.  Is WIFI included?  Thanks and have fun.


----------



## MommaBear

vckempson said:


> Theo,  we'll be there in two weeks. Having never been to Samoset or ME before, I'd be interested in getting a list of your "must do" things for us when we're there.  Also have two questions.  1.  Is the indoor pool worth us bringing our bathing suits?  2.  Is WIFI included?  Thanks and have fun.



Being from Maine, I would recommend the outdoor pool, but yes, the indoor pool is nice.  I really enjoyed the restuarant at the hotel both for dinner and an amazingly well priced breakfast buffet. If you like really good chinese takeout, there is a restaurant up at the corner in the same plaza as the TJ Maxx. Cannot remember the name of the restaurant- sorry! Cappy's Chowder House in Camden has a great view of the harbor and wondeful seafood. If you are driving up and taking route 1 (the coastal route) , make a point of stopping at Moody's Diner in Waldoboro. There are lots of lovely towns up the coastal route- I would get off in Brunswick and go from there- but if you are tired of driving and time is of the essence, go to Augusta and go over fromt here. Just make sure you eat before you leave Augusta, as there are very few places between there and Rockland. 

Hope you have a great week. We should be all rained out by then. When the sun pokes it's head out temps are up into the high 60's, low 70's, should be solid mid 70's by then. Lilacs are just coming into bloom, hope they last for you.


----------



## theo

*Some alleged thoughts...*



vckempson said:


> Theo,  we'll be there in two weeks. Having never been to Samoset or ME before, I'd be interested in getting a list of your "must do" things for us when we're there.  Also have two questions.  1.  Is the indoor pool worth us bringing our bathing suits?  2.  Is WIFI included?  Thanks and have fun.



The indoor pool and indoor hot tub are right beside one another within the same building as the very well equipped health club. All are quite nice, imho. Your unit key is your "pass" for access to all of the above via the health club desk, including access to a locker (one locker per unit key) and provided towels. By all means, bring bathing suits. There are _sometimes_ "water aerobics" classes temporarily monopolizing the pool. The outdoor pool beside the hotel building is not yet open --- I'll ask about its' projected opening date and report back later. Here in mid-coast Maine, to be truthful it's still relatively early spring right now...

Yes to WiFi in the timeshare buildings, at no additional cost. You need only find and select the strongest signal among several options, presumably determined by which one of the (3) timeshare buildings you're in.

I have no idea what your particular interests might be, but I'll make a brief list of some our favorited places and activities when I have more time to do so --- well before your travel. We're "outdoors" oriented people, so our preferences are biased in that direction.


----------



## vckempson

theo said:


> I have no idea what your particular interests might be, but I'll make a brief list of some our favorited places and activities when I have more time to do so --- well before your travel. We're "outdoors" oriented people, so our preferences are biased in that direction.



Thanks Theo.  Eating Lobster is tops on my list.  Lot's of Lobster.  

My wife & I enjoy sightseeing and history.  Museums, art, theater, parks, getting out and walking around to enjoy the local flavor.  We thoroughly enjoy getting out for day trips to explore.  BTW, any particular Building we should request for our room?  We have a 2 bdrm in case that makes a difference.

Thanks, mammabear.  We'll be driving up from Cape Cod, where we are spending the week before.  I'm sure we'll enjoy the ride and will definitely get off at Brunswick to take Rt 1.  

BTW, did I mention I want to eat lots of Lobster.  Oh yea!


----------



## theo

*Some thoughts...*



vckempson said:


> BTW, any particular Building we should request for our room?  We have a 2 bdrm in case that makes a difference.



I'm assuming that you are "exchanging" into Samoset; if that assumption is correct, you'll actually have no say at all in either building or unit assignment. In fact, I believe that said assignment is actually already indicated right on your RCI confirmation letter in the form of a bldg / unit "code" (which reads something like IA-14). It matters little in any case ---the 3 separate timeshare buildings are essentially identical and all are quite close to one another . Some 2BR units in each bldg. are a dual level "townhouse" layout (these units will reflect the letter "C" in the aforementioned "code"). Other 2BR units in each building are on a single level; these are coded with the letter "D". All units in all buildings have an ocean view to some degree --- but right now *no one* has an ocean view through the pea soup fog which has descended upon the coast today... 

If your check-in day is Friday, you are in Building I or II; only Building III is "Saturday to Saturday".


----------



## theo

*In response to vckempson request for some "Greatest Hits"...*



vckempson said:


> Eating Lobster is tops on my list.  Lot's of Lobster.
> 
> My wife & I enjoy sightseeing and history.  Museums, art, theater, parks, getting out and walking around to enjoy the local flavor.  We thoroughly enjoy getting out for day trips to explore.



When you first enter the relatively small "downtown" section of the city of Rockland (when you take a sharp left at the Camden National Bank onto (one way) Main Street), park where possible soon thereafter. You'll easily find the Farnsworth Art Museum on your left. Nearby, sort of diagonally across the street, is the Brass Compass Cafe, whose Lobster Club reportedly beat that of Chef Bobby Flay in some food show "throwdown". I admit to not being a huge lobster fan myself. Maybe working my butt off one summer during college years as a "stern man" for a grumpy old lobsterman permanently dampened my enthusiasm for lobster.  

At Samoset itself, walk the granite Rockland Harbor breakwater sometime _when the weather is good_. 
It's easily accessible right from the Samoset property. 

The outdoor "zero entry" pool at Samoset will be opening next week (Memorial Day weekend), I'm told. 

A few miles north of Samoset, turn right from Route 1 onto Pascal Ave. to get to Rockport Harbor (... then look for a small sign for Rockport Marine Park and take the very sharp right turn down to the water). This is Rockport's small but pretty harbor. Remnants of old limestone kilns from yesteryear remain there. There is also a statue and accompanying story memorializing the formerly famous but now departed "Andre the Seal". Picnic tables if you want to have lunch there (albeit no place within walking distance to obtain said lunch). Up the hill on Central St. is my favorite restaurant in the entire area, Shepherd's Pie (open for dinner only).

If you like local boiled lobster, I'd suggest The Lobster Pound at Lincolnville Beach. The Whale's Tooth Pub is near there as well and also has good food. A local seafood business family (Graffam Bros.) has just opened a new restaurant right on the Camden Harbor waterfront. I don't know anything more about it, but I do know that Graffam Bros. have been players in the local seafood industry for many years. They also have a take out "seafood shack" and a fish market right across the street from one another on Union St. in Rockport.

Camden Hills State Park, accessed directly from the southbound side of Route 1, has many walking and hiking trails (...some easy, some not), as well as an auto road which goes all the way to the top of Mount Battie, where you get a great overview of Camden Harbor below.  

There is an authentic and unpretentious Thai restaurant on Main Street in Camden, shortly before the "downtown" section, called Long Grain. No sign and reservations are definitely recommended. 

We never actually ate at La Bella Vita, the Italian restaurant right on site at Samoset Resort. My significant other found too many disparaging reviews on line for her liking so, in view of the cost, we decided to pass. Everyone agrees that the atmosphere there is wonderful, but there is clearly much less agreement regarding the food itself. Then again, opinions on food and restaurants are always subjective. In any case, we passed.

I'm a big fan of Reny's, a family owned "chain" of small department stores within Maine. There are 10 or 12 in total I believe, including one in Camden, south of "downtown", on the southbound side of Route 1 in a small "strip mall". A lot of clothing, but lots of other "stuff" too and at the best prices to be found anywhere. 
Bob Reny takes good care of his employees and is actively supportive of Maine communities. IMnsHO, Reny's is worthy of support for that reason alone in an age of impersonal "big box" retailers which have absolutely no connection to the communitities where they locate.  Anyway, if you find that you need or have forgotten any clothing items or other "stuff", go to Reny's first. Good deals, good quality, good people --- 'nuff said.  

Hope some of this is of use or interest. If not, I'll cheerfully refund the entire amount you've paid me...


----------



## chapjim

*Questions About Exchanging into Samoset*

I'm looking at doing an exchange into Samoset in the next year or so and have some questions.

It looks like summer exchanges are probably not in the cards.  I'm looking at 2BR units and RCI shows check-ins starting in early November 2013 with the latest being mid-April 2014.  Nothing from mid-April to mid-November.  I tend to lean toward a mid-April week but realize Maine weather is pretty much a crapshoot.  Is there any reason to pick a fall week rather than a spring week?

I am puzzled by what seems to be inconsistent TPU assignments.  For example, a 2BR unit starting 18 Apr 14 can be had for 17 TPUs while a 2BR unit starting 28 Mar 14 goes for 24 TPUs.  Is there an explanation for this?

I don't do a lot of RCI exchanges and have lots to learn about TPUs.


----------



## theo

*Some alleged thoughts...*



chapjim said:


> I'm looking at doing an exchange into Samoset in the next year or so and have some questions.
> 
> It looks like summer exchanges are probably not in the cards.  I'm looking at 2BR units and RCI shows check-ins starting in early November 2013 with the latest being mid-April 2014.  Nothing from mid-April to mid-November.  I tend to lean toward a mid-April week but realize Maine weather is pretty much a crapshoot.  Is there any reason to pick a fall week rather than a spring week?
> 
> I am puzzled by what seems to be inconsistent TPU assignments.  For example, a 2BR unit starting 18 Apr 14 can be had for 17 TPUs while a 2BR unit starting 28 Mar 14 goes for 24 TPUs.  Is there an explanation for this?
> 
> I don't do a lot of RCI exchanges and have lots to learn about TPUs.



I can offer nothing at all as pertains to RCI, exchanging, or TPU's; I choose not to participate in any of that. Accordingly, I'll leave RCI / exchange related details and input to knowledgeable others. 

That said, I would note that mid-November in mid-coast Maine, which you have kindly described as "fall", might instead be regarded by some as "early winter". This is, after all, northern New England.  

You're right about Maine weather prediction being something of a "crap shoot", almost  any time of year. 
This year, there was some unexpectedly fine weather in mid-April --- but that's certainly no guaranty for any future spring. Just the same, given the choice between the two specific (both very sketchy) periods which you've mentioned, I'd almost certainly choose mid-April.

At Samoset, bear in mind that there are *only nine 2BR units* (collectively, among 48 total units among all three separate timeshare buildings). The other 39 units are 1BR or "deluxe" 1BR). My bet and belief is that 2BR units (or 1BR units, for that matter) in "prime time" generally either get used by their owners or rented out; "deposting for exchange" would certainly not return optimum "value" to the owners of such weeks. Accordingly, an exchange into "prime" Samoset weeks, although not impossible, is certainly highly unlikely.
For a rare 2BR, you might have to "take what you can, when you can" (...but avoid the winter entirely).


----------



## jancpa

*Random comments about my 5/25/12 exchange to Samoset*

For some area businesses, their season doesn't start until 6/16/12.

Samoset Resort offers golf cart tours for $6 but won't start until 6/16/12.

China Coast is the name of the restaurant in nearby Harbor Plaza and offers both dine in and take out service.

After 20 years, the Wal Mart next to Harbor Plaza will be relocating to Thomaston in the fall.

The Mariner Grill in Camden offers breakfast and lunch at reasonable prices but closes at 2 pm.

Graffram Bros Harborside Restaurant offers great food and excellent service at reasonable prices too.


----------



## WinniWoman

chapjim said:


> I'm looking at doing an exchange into Samoset in the next year or so and have some questions.
> 
> It looks like summer exchanges are probably not in the cards.  I'm looking at 2BR units and RCI shows check-ins starting in early November 2013 with the latest being mid-April 2014.  Nothing from mid-April to mid-November.  I tend to lean toward a mid-April week but realize Maine weather is pretty much a crapshoot.  Is there any reason to pick a fall week rather than a spring week?
> 
> I am puzzled by what seems to be inconsistent TPU assignments.  For example, a 2BR unit starting 18 Apr 14 can be had for 17 TPUs while a 2BR unit starting 28 Mar 14 goes for 24 TPUs.  Is there an explanation for this?
> 
> I don't do a lot of RCI exchanges and have lots to learn about TPUs.



We went in mid-April and it was cold?windy (being on the ocean)-light snow on the golf course, but we did have 50 degree days with sun and were able to do a lot outdoors, including visiting Acadia National Park, and walking the breakwater and hiking up the mountain in Camden, etc. When we left to go home, we had a big Noreaster (Rain-not snow) going on. I do think April would be better than November.


----------



## Mayble

I put a week on hold for June 7th to14th 2013.  I was originally planning to visit the resort in October, but I am now reconsidering June.  How is the weather and the crowds in June?  Would June be better than October as far as things to do?  

How difficult would it be to get a week in July and August, I never see them available in RCI.  I was actually surprised I saw June available.


----------



## theo

*Another $0.02 worth...*



Mayble said:


> <snip> How difficult would it be to get a week in July and August, I never see them available in RCI.



And most likely, you never will. If RCI ever got such a prime week as a "deposit", RCI would likely rent it out themselves to the general public via their Leisure Link or Snap Travel outlets (...for $1,500+, plus taxes). 

However, as stated previously, "prime time" weeks at Samoset most always either get used by their owners or rented out privately. Depositing such weeks for "exchange" simply would not return optimum "value" to any owner of such prime weeks. Accordingly, an exchange into "prime" Samoset weeks (...and July and August are absolutely the most prime of all), although not impossible it's *highly* unlikely. It would probably take a last minute, unexpected change of plans by an owner with too little available remaining time to rent it out. Even then, such an owner would probably let the on-site resale office easily rent it out for them at top dollar (minus a "house" commission), rather than accept a puny number of TPU's from RCI for a "late" deposit.

P.S. The population certainly begins to increase noticeably after Memorial Day (late May); that increase accelerates considerably in / after late June, when the kiddies finish school for the year and families can travel together and the tourist season begins in earnest. You have not specified when within October you already have reserved access. If it's _*early*_ October (a period during which I own, use and enjoy a week at Samoset myself, among others), I might well choose that over June. However, by October the outdoor "zero entry" pool is already closed for the year, if that matters to you. Camden Hills has nice coastal foliage in many years and the air can be clear & crisp. Weather is always unpredictable, however --- and YMMV.


----------



## bccash63

theo said:


> And most likely, you never will. If RCI ever got such a prime week as a "deposit", RCI would likely rent it out themselves to the general public via their Leisure Link or Snap Travel outlets (...for $1,500+, plus taxes).
> 
> However, as stated previously, "prime time" weeks at Samoset most always either get used by their owners or rented out privately. Depositing such weeks for "exchange" simply would not return optimum "value" to any owner of such prime weeks. Accordingly, an exchange into "prime" Samoset weeks (...and July and August are absolutely the most prime of all), although not impossible it's *highly* unlikely. It would probably take a last minute, unexpected change of plans by an owner with too little available remaining time to rent it out. Even then, such an owner would probably let the on-site resale office easily rent it out for them at top dollar (minus a "house" commission), rather than accept a puny number of TPU's from RCI for a "late" deposit.
> 
> P.S. The population certainly begins to increase noticeably after Memorial Day (late May); that increase accelerates considerably in / after late June, when the kiddies finish school for the year and families can travel together and the tourist season begins in earnest. You have not specified when within October you already have reserved access. If it's _*early*_ October (a period during which I own, use and enjoy a week at Samoset myself, among others), I might well choose that over June. However, by October the outdoor "zero entry" pool is already closed for the year, if that matters to you. Camden Hills has nice coastal foliage in many years and the air can be clear & crisp. Weather is always unpredictable, however --- and YMMV.



Just wanted to share that I have an exchange into Samoset for Aug 10th,2012.  My confirmation date is 1/18/2011 for 33 TPU--this was a random manual search. I guess-lucky me  Dawn


----------



## theo

*Ayuh!*



bccash63 said:


> Just wanted to share that I have an exchange into Samoset for Aug 10th,2012.  My confirmation date is 1/18/2011 for 33 TPU--this was a random manual search. I guess-lucky me  Dawn



Congratulations --- you've truly made a *great* "score". I can't even begin to imagine how or why an owner would place such a prime week into RCI's hands at all in the first place --- particularly so far in advance. 
I'm even more amazed that RCI ever allowed such a prime week to ever get into the "exchange" inventory at all, instead of just renting it out themselves for big bucks (as they have surreptitiously done in the past). 
In any event, congrats and *enjoy*!


----------



## strandlover

All these glowing reviews of Samoset make me want to go there.  

Is there anything to do in early March?  What's open?  I imagine that it will be quite chilly.


----------



## theo

*No, no and no...*



strandlover said:


> All these glowing reviews of Samoset make me want to go there.
> 
> Is there anything to do in early March?  What's open?  I imagine that it will be quite chilly.



It's still winter in Maine in early March. As far as "anything to do", you might plan to scrape ice and / or snow off your car. The health club on site is still open, but not much else. I'm a native New Englander but I wouldn't even _consider_ mid-coast Maine in early March unless being handsomely *paid* to be there. YMMV.


----------



## strandlover

theo said:


> It's still winter in Maine in early March. As far as "anything to do", you might plan to scrape ice and / or snow off your car. The health club on site is still open, but not much else. I'm a native New Englander but I wouldn't even _consider_ mid-coast Maine in early March unless being handsomely *paid* to be there. YMMV.



Very sound advice, Theo.  Thank you.  I do enough ice scraping in Montreal.


----------



## DianneL

*June 2013*

Guess I was lucky to get my trade through RCI into Samoset.  We are going June 15 - 22, 2013.  Looking forward.


----------



## theo

*Yessa!*



DianneL said:


> <snip>...my trade through RCI into Samoset.  We are going June 15 - 22, 2013.  Looking forward.



With some cooperation from the weather gods, that should be a *great* week for you. 
The tourist population is manageable because the kiddies are all still in school around New England, yet everything is open for the season (including the outdoor "zero entry" pool). Enjoy!


----------



## EKniager

I am late to make suggestions but my in-laws live in Tenants Harbor (~20 minutes from Samoset) in the summer.  A great day trip involves taking the ferry in Port Clyde to Monhegan Island.  Nice ride, beautiful views, relaxing day.

Also, when you get tired of lobstah and blueberry beer, no more than a mile or two from Samoset is a great hot dog shop - Wasses.  You'll thank me later!  :whoopie:

P.S.-  I agree, Moody's for breakfast one day is definitely a must!


----------



## Garibottles

*Samoset Memorial Day week*

Hi Everybody - First time poster.  Just booked a week up at Samoset for may 25-june1. Must admit I've never been north of Freeport. Any information about Samoset (the resort), the surroundings, any places to go, see, do, etc would be much appreciated.  Heading up with my wife and 1 year old. My wife can't wait for lobster, dad cant wait for golf, baby cant wait for 4 hour car ride to sleep.


----------



## WinniWoman

Garibottles said:


> Hi Everybody - First time poster.  Just booked a week up at Samoset for may 25-june1. Must admit I've never been north of Freeport. Any information about Samoset (the resort), the surroundings, any places to go, see, do, etc would be much appreciated.  Heading up with my wife and 1 year old. My wife can't wait for lobster, dad cant wait for golf, baby cant wait for 4 hour car ride to sleep.



Camden is a must. Great restaurants and atmosphere. See statue of poet Edna St, Vincent Milay. If you don't mind the 2 hour drive, you won't be disappointed with Acadia National Park. 

The resort is right on the water with a golf course. Walk out on the breakwater and see the windjammer ships go by. The resort has nice pools and a decent gym. 

Hike Mt. Battie for fabulous views. You can take a postal ferry to one of the islands as well. Lots of lighthouses to visit.


----------



## Garibottles

mpumilia said:


> Camden is a must. Great restaurants and atmosphere. See statue of poet Edna St, Vincent Milay. If you don't mind the 2 hour drive, you won't be disappointed with Acadia National Park.
> 
> The resort is right on the water with a gold course. Walk out on the breakwater and see the windjammer ships go by. The resort has nice pools and a decent gym.
> 
> Hike Mt. Battie for fabulous views. You can take a postal ferry to one of the islands as well. Lots of lighthouses to visit.



Thanks so much for the ideas! Now hopefully the weather will cooperate!


----------



## NKN

Ahh, the weather .  The one thing us Mainers havn't figured out how to control.  Be prepared for all types of weather and then you'll have it covered .  We've been having a really wierd Spring.


----------



## NKN

Forgot to mention. Frequently in summer  we can have lousy weather on coast but it will be nice inland. So pay attention to statewide weather.


----------



## Garibottles

*Memorial week 2013 in Samoset*

Just spent last week up in Samoset and can't say enough about how impressive the whole experience was for my family. First off the views are spectacular! I know we lucked out and got mid summer weather which made hanging out at the pool a bonus! Everything from the cleanliness of our room to the professionalism of the entire Samoset staff to the plethora of activities on site were top notch! I've read mixed reviews about the La Bella Vita restaurant, but in my opinion it was worth every penny. Cocktails and appetizers in front of the fireplace followed by dinner in the main dining room made for a memorable birthday dinner for my wife. I had the halibut, my wife had the seafood stew, both were delicious. And you can't beat the view (even from up on the second level).  

If I had to find something to say that wasn't perfect I guess it would only be that you can hear the footsteps of your guests from the room above, but even that wasn't a big issue.  

I do have to give a shout out to one VERY impressive off site dining experience.  After being horribly disappointed with the overrated reviews of the clam chowder from Cappy's in Camden we stumbled upon the newly opened (just May 28, 2013) Chowder House in Rockland (attached to the Tradewinds inn) and had some of the best clam chowder I've ever had in my life. For dinner my wife had the king crab legs and said they were ' meaty and succulent' and I had the fish and chips which was excellent as well.  On top of the great food the staff was very friendly and attentive. A MUST restaurant to try out!

Can't wait to return!

-Rob


----------



## theo

*Yessah!*

Glad you had great weather and enjoyed your stay, also successfully prevailing over the always "iffy" factor of unpredictable weather along the Maine coast. It's almost always a bit of a crap shoot; you roll the dice and sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. You clearly won this time --- well done and congratulations!

You have briefly mentioned what is perhaps the one and only potential "downside" of Samoset timeshare units which are not situated on the top (third) level --- i.e., noise being transmitted downward from above. 
Because Samoset timeshare buildings are of wood construction, foot / furniture noise from a unit directly above transmits well directly below. Fortunately, it's usually only an issue when "less-than-well-supervised" children on the second or third floors run "relay laps" and / or just decide to drag the kitchen chairs around. 

I agree that Cappy's in downtown Camden is *seriously* overrated. To me, it's best attribute is it's prime, corner location and the fact that it's open 'year round. Aside from that, IMHO it's just somehow...."popular". 
Tourists will surely continue to just "parade on in there" in consistently impressive numbers, regardless...


----------



## Glynda

*Steamers*

While I love lobster too, my main dining pleasure in Maine is steamer clams!
Love,love, love them.  I guess it has to do with visiting our Maine summer home when I was growing up and memories of clamming, bringing them home and steaming them over an open fire in the backyard!  Yum!  I like clam rolls better than lobster rolls too.  And fresh scallops in Maine are also a delight.


----------



## channimal

Ayuh... I took that ferry once to NS.. was a wonderful trip .. Friday overnight and arrived early morning Saturday into the Port of Yarmouth.  Brings back great memories!





theo said:


> I'm very envious. Nova Scotia was the birthplace of all my grandparents and in my youth we would travel as a family (by car) to visit the extended family still there in N.S. for a week or so every summer. In those years (and since then) I have always found the good people of Nova Scotia (a so-called "have not" province) to *always* be wonderful, warm, friendly and welcoming, without exception. I have always enjoyed returning, although as an adult I usually took the (now defunct) auto ferry from Maine. PEI is wonderful too, although I have not been back since "The Bridge" opened connecting Nova Scotia and P.E.I. Have a great trip!
> 
> I was saddened to read just recently that the M/V *Scotia Prince*, the vessel that used to be the auto ferry from Portland, Maine across to Yarmouth, Nova Scotia is actually soon to be turned into scrap metal .
> Service from Portland, Maine ended some years ago (supposedly because of mold discovered at the Ferry terminal, although I frankly never believed that lame and unconvincing story myself).
> 
> The M/V *Scotia Prince* also served as a floating hotel down south in 2005 and later to temporarily house people left without shelter in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. The ship later did some sort of Mediterranean cruises, but is now headed for the big scrap heap. It's sad (to me, anyhow) that this little piece of history and service, both public and leisure, will soon just be reduced to a pile of scrap metal.


----------

